# Weeks 12th Annual Turf Equipment Auction-Dec 8th



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

https://bid.uselevel.com/ui/auctions/164

Thought I would start a thread since items are now being added.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

I've got my eye out for a GM1600. Part of me would rather buy from a local dealer and build that relational equity over time when something breaks, but I can't pass up a deal. Thanks for posting!


----------



## waltonereed (Aug 16, 2020)

Nobody's allowed to bid on the items I'm bidding on. Deal?


----------



## WyGuy (May 5, 2019)

gooodawgs said:


> I've got my eye out for a GM1600. Part of me would rather buy from a local dealer and build that relational equity over time when something breaks, but I can't pass up a deal. Thanks for posting!


Yep, trying to find a 1600 as well. Hopefully a few pop up!


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Same here. Would be great if people could call what they are looking at and people do not cross bid and get great deals. They are expecting 500 items. I've seen already 20+ flex of different kinds and I so many 1000.

Edit: I would be bidding on the deere ztr


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

gooodawgs said:


> I've got my eye out for a GM1600. Part of me would rather buy from a local dealer and build that relational equity over time when something breaks, but I can't pass up a deal. Thanks for posting!


Buy a toro and hit up Jerry Pates Turf. Awesome people for us ATL people.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Good luck thinking you have a chance to keep others from bidding. You will unlikely be getting a deal, maybe tighter money during holidays keep the small guy away. These auctions are blown out with dealers.

That said- still going to look. Also willing for a small charge if I get something to grab other atlanta purchases and have them picked up south of the city. I've got a large truck and can tow a big flatbed if needed.


----------



## waltonereed (Aug 16, 2020)

I'll be looking for a GM1000 or Baroness LM56 (not sure if these ever show up at Weeks auctions or not).


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

waltonereed said:


> I'll be looking for a GM1000 or Baroness LM56 (not sure if these ever show up at Weeks auctions or not).


The GM1000 likely will, in what condition will be the issue. I can't say I've seen a baroness in the past 2-3 years though. Maybe a fairway mower once?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

waltonereed said:


> I'll be looking for a GM1000 or Baroness LM56 (not sure if these ever show up at Weeks auctions or not).


Most of the Baronesses show up randomly throughout the year in smaller auctions/ebay and other resellers. But you never know as we are starting to see more and more of them here recently. I think most of them have been gobbled up by TLF members


----------



## Jayray (Aug 8, 2018)

WyGuy said:


> gooodawgs said:
> 
> 
> > I've got my eye out for a GM1600. Part of me would rather buy from a local dealer and build that relational equity over time when something breaks, but I can't pass up a deal. Thanks for posting!
> ...


I tried for years to buy one, before they got all popular I blew my chance, they were going for under $50. Since then I've tried to watch these auctions and they never have more than a few. Always a bunch of Flex machines but they never seem to have a large supply of 1600's. Two years ago someone on this board went down there and bought up multiple machines for prices I wasn't willing to pay without being there in person and then having to add on the internet fees and shipping. If they get any this year I expect it will be the same type of deal.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I will be on the hunt for another 26" Jake with a groomer on it. Condition of the mower itself is not important... Also an all-electric greensmower might interest me, especially if it's a 26". but if it's something I could swap powertrains out with ....

Has anybody setup a "ride-sharing" agreement? Moultrie is a bit of a hike for me (6+ hrs one-way) but I'm certainly interested if someone in the ATL area would be interested in holding my treasure for me for a couple days.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> I will be on the hunt for another 26" Jake with a groomer on it. Condition of the mower itself is not important... Also an all-electric greensmower might interest me, especially if it's a 26". but if it's something I could swap powertrains out with ....
> 
> Has anybody setup a "ride-sharing" agreement? Moultrie is a bit of a hike for me (6+ hrs one-way) but I'm certainly interested if someone in the ATL area would be interested in holding my treasure for me for a couple days.


Like I said, if I find and buy something, I'm just south of the airport in ATL, and barring room, etc, have no problem grabbing something as long as it was gone in a reasonable amount of time. Not a ton of storage space!


----------



## waltonereed (Aug 16, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > I will be on the hunt for another 26" Jake with a groomer on it. Condition of the mower itself is not important... Also an all-electric greensmower might interest me, especially if it's a 26". but if it's something I could swap powertrains out with ....
> ...


I might take you up on that offer. I'm in Birmingham, and Atlanta is a much easier drive than Moultrie


----------



## Ajayk (Nov 15, 2020)

Any idea on sold prices for GM1000 in recent auctions. They seem to have few with grass catcher and few without. No JD 180 or 260 for now.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> I will be on the hunt for another 26" Jake with a groomer on it. Condition of the mower itself is not important... Also an all-electric greensmower might interest me, especially if it's a 26". but if it's something I could swap powertrains out with ....
> 
> Has anybody setup a "ride-sharing" agreement? Moultrie is a bit of a hike for me (6+ hrs one-way) but I'm certainly interested if someone in the ATL area would be interested in holding my treasure for me for a couple days.


The equipment removal deadline is 30 days.

At a previous auction, I purchased a greens mower based on a low price and emotion. It was a rookie mistake and I didn't want to pay to have it shipped. I asked Andy to sell it at the next auction thinking I would take a loss. However, the supply of greens mowers sucked at the next auction. So, I actually made money on that mower with all the fees/taxes included. :shock:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Disappointed that there are only 2 Jake walk-mowers to-date. :|


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Disappointed that there are only 2 Jake walk-mowers to-date. :|


I completely agree with the lack of John Deere as well! However, it will be fun to watch the Toro fans bid up all those newer units. :twisted:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Disappointed that there are only 2 Jake walk-mowers to-date. :|
> ...


They must be saving all the good stuff for last! :nod:


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

There are still 200 more items to be added.they already put a bunch of JD stuff in though no pictures yet. Lots of fairway mowers.


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

What would yall consider a "deal" on one of those Toro Greensmaster 1000 with the grass catcher?


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

jpos34 said:


> What would yall consider a "deal" on one of those Toro Greensmaster 1000?


cheaper than your max bid. :lol:

Expect to compete with dealers/resellers. I believe the days of $300-500 are over since the demand has been higher since this avenue was found by homeowners.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

jpos34 said:


> What would yall consider a "deal" on one of those Toro Greensmaster 1000 with the grass catcher?


If you are speaking of the 2016 units, I am very interested to see where they close. The turf dealers will probably eliminate any chance of a "deal" on the newer equipment. Michigan Turf Equipment buys a lots of equipment from the annual turf equipment auction.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Any idea what prices dealers usually buy the bigger equipment like a triplex for?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

jpos34 said:


> What would yall consider a "deal" on one of those Toro Greensmaster 1000 with the grass catcher?


Newer units command a premium which is understandable.

The following ad I think is close to a fair price so if you can get a few hundred lower than this you have a deal in my opinion. Keep in mind buying from someone like this gives you the knowledge that mostly the service is done and mower is ready!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

If you get a GM1000 from that auction, out the door, picked up with all the fees and buyers premiums for under 700 I'll be extremely surprised.

The triplex stuff I bet is gonna be 3k-9k at best on some of those machines. Relatively clean stuff but going to be bought up in lots and by just a few companies I bet.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

waltonereed said:


> I'll be looking for a GM1000 or Baroness LM56 (not sure if these ever show up at Weeks auctions or not).


I found a Baroness in this group:

https://www.turfnet.com/classifieds/category/3-used-for-sale/


----------



## waltonereed (Aug 16, 2020)

LoCutt said:


> waltonereed said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be looking for a GM1000 or Baroness LM56 (not sure if these ever show up at Weeks auctions or not).
> ...


Purchase is being finalized! :thumbup:


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

FATC1TY said:


> If you get a GM1000 from that auction, out the door, picked up with all the fees and buyers premiums for under 700 I'll be extremely surprised.
> 
> The triplex stuff I bet is gonna be 3k-9k at best on some of those machines. Relatively clean stuff but going to be bought up in lots and by just a few companies I bet.


For those 2016, I would be happy upto 1000 even, those look clean. There are a few more gm1000 lower ranging from 450-1000h with caddy that dont have pictures. I'm assuming dealers would love those.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Added more walkbehinfs including Jake's and GM1600


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Maybe I never noticed but man at the added fees to keep in mind if bidding on this auction.

8% GA tax
10% buyers premium up to $350
5% Internet fee for buying/bidding online
3% for any payment that isn't paper


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> Maybe I never noticed but man at the added fees to keep in mind if bidding on this auction.
> 
> 8% GA tax
> 10% buyers premium up to $350
> ...


Don't forget the pallet fee for those who need it shipped! :lol:


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I never noticed but man at the added fees to keep in mind if bidding on this auction.
> ...


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

I bought a JD 260 there last year. I won my bid at $500. I went down and picked it up myself and after all fees I paid $621 if I remember correctly.


----------



## gutowscr471 (Aug 3, 2020)

Wow, those fees are ridiculous, especially if you look at getting a newer mower that will cost upward of $1k or more. Then you truly don't know what needs to be fixed on them.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

FATC1TY said:


> Maybe I never noticed but man at the added fees to keep in mind if bidding on this auction.
> 
> 8% GA tax
> 10% buyers premium up to $350
> ...


Yeah, it ends up being a lot more than the final bid number!


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

jpos34 said:


> What would yall consider a "deal" on one of those Toro Greensmaster 1000 with the grass catcher?


I got my GM1000 for about $550 out the door last year. 2004 model. with transport wheels and catcher, cut paper when i got it home without a backlap or grind. It can be done. I had a full spreadsheet of each GM1000 and ranked them based on condition. This one was my favorite as well as the first one to hit the block.


----------



## soupy01833 (Aug 10, 2020)

The 2016 GM1000's look real nice. No idea what they will sell for however


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

I've got my eye on one of the dethatchers. Curious what those will go for....


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

soupy01833 said:


> The 2016 GM1000's look real nice. No idea what they will sell for however


Those are very nice units but I would be shocked to see them go for less than $1000-1500 with current demand. Turf dealers are going to be all over those.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

So I think it maybe worth considering doing group shipping. I dont know if anyone has done it before but anyone in the NY, CT, MA, RI area thinking about participating? Group shipping especially for a few mowers together vs individual 4 would be much more feasible for everyone I would think.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

My wife would kill me, and my neighbors would die laughing if I bought a greens roller dow the yard....

But let's see how cheap they are. Lol


----------



## soupy01833 (Aug 10, 2020)

i am in NC. same ask is maybe we can combine a shipping truck
If we get lucky enough to score one


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

cutigers08 said:


> soupy01833 said:
> 
> 
> > The 2016 GM1000's look real nice. No idea what they will sell for however
> ...


Agree, but hope not. Figure at 1500, it's nearly another 400 in taxes and fees too. You are almost on your way to 2k for the mower, and haven't even figured the logistics.

I might toss my hat into the ring- I've got 2-3 neighbors who want reels, but I'm sure they'll scoff at 2k for a mower they know little to nothing about, and think it'll make their yard look like mine by just cutting.


----------



## waltonereed (Aug 16, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> My wife would kill me, and my neighbors would die laughing if I bought a greens roller dow the yard....
> 
> But let's see how cheap they are. Lol


Please do this :lol:


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

waltonereed said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > My wife would kill me, and my neighbors would die laughing if I bought a greens roller dow the yard....
> ...


I would love to have a greens roller lol. Mentioned to a buddy the other day :lol:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

@FATC1TY & @cutigers08 With 24 rollers posted so far, I would think this is probably the auction to buy one. One of them has to go cheap.

Rollers are super heavy. So, plan to pickup and not ship.


----------



## Backyardigans (Nov 20, 2020)

I would love to do a group shipping. Unfortunately, I'm in TX and I've already got my eye on one. Plus since I'm out of state isn't it tax exempt?


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

I'd be interested in a group shipping option. Located in birmingham and willing to drive a couple hours in any direction to pick up.


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

Zach,
Drive a couple hours to Moultrie,


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> @FATC1TY & @cutigers08 With 24 rollers posted so far, I would think this is probably the auction to buy one. One of them has to go cheap.
> 
> Rollers are super heavy. So, plan to pickup and not ship.


Yeah I am not too terribly far( maybe 3 hours), and drive down anyways with a 1 ton truck. Weight isn't an issue. I'll haul back a riding reel AND a gator if I won something that large!!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Backyardigans said:


> I would love to do a group shipping. Unfortunately, I'm in TX and I've already got my eye one. Plus since I'm out of state isn't it tax exempt?


No, you'll need to provide a form for tax exempt status to them, otherwise you'll be paying all the same fees and taxes. Check out their site to see if you qualify or have the proper forms.


----------



## Spurge Farmer (Oct 1, 2020)

gooodawgs said:


> I've got my eye on one of the dethatchers. Curious what those will go for....


Me too but my max bid will be very low. Fees and shipping make renting more sensible. I also have a lawn equipment storage issue. For some reason my wife thinks her car belongs in the turf grass maintenance facility (garage).


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

I have had good luck and fair shipping rates from these guys on equipment. Worth reaching out to Kris their owner for a quote. Just needs to know what you are shipping, pickup and delivery ZIP codes.

http://www.loademup.net/


----------



## soupy01833 (Aug 10, 2020)

I am not even sure why I want one of those toro 1000's. I just finished putting a new 8 blade reel and bedknife on my 2016 JD 220E. I think I would like the direct drive better than an E drive however


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

chadh said:


> Zach,
> Drive a couple hours to Moultrie,


Hi Chad, are you planning to go down? Looks like the fastest route for me is 4hr 47min one way.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Anyone looking at the 3100D? Could use some guidance on price and not fighting.. lol.. not set on buying it unless its a deal but watching it closely.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Pretty strange auction! Over 500 items and only one John Deere SL greens mower? More Toro greens mowers than any of the past three years.


----------



## DEW75 (Sep 25, 2020)

waltonereed said:


> LoCutt said:
> 
> 
> > waltonereed said:
> ...


Which one are you looking at? The one from NJ or OH?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> Pretty strange auction! Over 500 items and only one John Deere SL greens mower? More Toro greens mowers than any of the past three years.


Hopefully everyone can get some Toro 1000 action! The 1600 dont look that great :? .


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Those 2016 are already at 800.. it might even touch 2k considering a comparable 2016 was listed for almost 4k at different places


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Yeah good luck finding ANYTHING reasonable priced from what I can tell. Maybe the salvage units and some good luck..

Suspect it's a safer gamble to buy from someone's how advertising a turnkey unit for a little more. Hope I'm wrong! Thankfully don't need a mower, would be a bit discouraged.


----------



## waltonereed (Aug 16, 2020)

DEW75 said:


> waltonereed said:
> 
> 
> > LoCutt said:
> ...


NJ. Should be arriving Monday. Will post pics as soon as I get it. He has a couple left.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

They have a walker! MUST RESIST BIDDING.


----------



## DEW75 (Sep 25, 2020)

waltonereed said:


> DEW75 said:
> 
> 
> > waltonereed said:
> ...


Looking forward to the pics. Hope it works well for you.


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

ZachUA said:


> chadh said:
> 
> 
> > Zach,
> ...


Not this year. I went last year and it was a boring drive, but not bad at all.


----------



## lmaxwell11 (Nov 23, 2020)

So for the more experienced of you out there, what are the probabilities/odds of these auction greens mowers being in fairly ready-to-cut shape? I have been in search of a greens mower for my Tahoma31 to replace a TruCut 27C (~9500sqft to mow). Best thing I've found is a Toro Flex21 with about 2000 hours fully serviced w/new blades and bedknife for $1500. I like the reassurance of having a ready-to-cut unit for $1500, but am hesitant because of the number of hours.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

lmaxwell11 said:


> So for the more experienced of you out there, what are the probabilities/odds of these auction greens mowers being in fairly ready-to-cut shape? I have been in search of a greens mower for my Tahoma31 to replace a TruCut 27C (~9500sqft to mow). Best thing I've found is a Toro Flex21 with about 2000 hours fully serviced w/new blades and bedknife for $1500. I like the reassurance of having a ready-to-cut unit for $1500, but am hesitant because of the number of hours.


I have a pair of high-hour machines. Don't be afraid of a machine with a lot of time on it, just be aware of it. These mowers are all pretty much made to be rebuilt and perform as they did new. Of course, new reels, bearings, seals, knives, and powertrain parts all cost money, hence be aware of the elapsed time and condition of the machine. I would much rather buy a machine for cheap knowing it needs work and be pleasantly surprised by it's condition rather than buy (for a premium) a machine that's newer but never touched and be not-so-pleasantly surprised by it's condition,

I've done both. :? :lol:


----------



## Jayray (Aug 8, 2018)

FATC1TY said:


> Yeah good luck finding ANYTHING reasonable priced from what I can tell. Maybe the salvage units and some good luck..
> 
> Suspect it's a safer gamble to buy from someone's how advertising a turnkey unit for a little more. Hope I'm wrong! Thankfully don't need a mower, would be a bit discouraged.


I was pretty disappointed to find out what all the prices have already been bid up to tonight. Crazy prices when compared to past auctions.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Good morning everyone. Anyone still in the mood for bidding?


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Good luck today gentlemen


----------



## soupy01833 (Aug 10, 2020)

nothing left that is even close to reasonable


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

FATC1TY said:


> Yeah good luck finding ANYTHING reasonable priced from what I can tell. Maybe the salvage units and some good luck..
> 
> Suspect it's a safer gamble to buy from someone's how advertising a turnkey unit for a little more. Hope I'm wrong! Thankfully don't need a mower, would be a bit discouraged.


Yep. The prices are crazy and bidding isn't even fully open. I have a friend with 2 really nice 180SLs for sale and all the tire kickers were hoping to get a better deal at the auction...I suspect his units move pretty quickly after this lol.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

The Mataway with an old engine is at $900 before the live auction which is insane!!! :shock: In contrast, the Sisis are at $16 & $21???


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

I was looking at hat Mataway earlier! Prices are definitely higher than I expected.


----------



## smusgrav (Oct 31, 2018)

Well dang I am kicking myself now. I had a chance for a locally a Toro 1000 for $1200. I tried to talk him down but did not go with him. It's looking like that was going to be a good deal. Prices already looking high. I was hoping to pick up one today. But with premiums and drive not looking good.


----------



## smusgrav (Oct 31, 2018)

Is it just me or those first couple of Toro 1000 look like in pretty rough condition?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

smusgrav said:


> Is it just me or those first couple of Toro 1000 look like in pretty rough condition?


The first one is missing a gas cap and who knows how long it has been sitting there! :lol: :lol:


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

If you buy one of those Toro 1000s for $300 (closer to $400 w/ fees) you could put 1K into it and pretty much have a brand new mower right? Wouldn't that be a better deal then the 2016 GM1000s going for 2K ?


----------



## smusgrav (Oct 31, 2018)

Well I decided no on those first couple of 1000's. They did not look in very good shape. Just hard to tell not being in person. They were going for over $500 when completed sale and that was before premiums. So closer to $600 in the end.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

gooodawgs said:


> If you buy one of those Toro 1000s for $300 (closer to $400 w/ fees) you could put 1K into it and pretty much have a brand new mower right? Wouldn't that be a better deal then the 2016 GM1000s going for 2K ?


With a little patience you can get salvage units a lot cheaper than $400 if your going to be looking at a full overhaul. Also, $1000 can go pretty quick at the parts counter or even on used parts depending on what is needed.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I think the zero turns went at a decent price. The walkbehinds though are on fire. I am just waiting to see what happens to those 2016


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

whew the bid on one of those 1000's is already over 2 g's. Even if it goes no higher than the current bid, once all the fees are added in it will be closer to 2700 or so. You can buy them in confirmed excellent condition off fleabay for not much more.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Those jacobsen eclipse went reasonable for 350 considering they even had the trailer.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

The John Deere riding reel mower went cheaper than some of those walk-behinds. I would love a riding reel mower for my 3 acres, but you have to consider all the work you do on a walking reel goes up by either 3x or 5x if you get a ride-on.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

jspearm1983 said:


> The John Deere riding reel mower went cheaper than some of those walk-behinds. I would love a riding reel mower for my 3 acres, but you have to consider all the work you do on a walking reel goes up by either 3x or 5x if you get a ride-on.


I saw that but it was in rough shape. There are ALOT of riding mower options in this.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

smusgrav said:


> Well I decided no on those first couple of 1000's. They did not look in very good shape. Just hard to tell not being in person. They were going for over $500 when completed sale and that was before premiums. So closer to $600 in the end.


shot ya a PM


----------



## Omalawn (Oct 25, 2020)

Those walking greens mowers without a reel assembly are tempting, does anybody where you could buy the reel or would that get pricey? Forgive my ignorance, being in the cool season area all this reel stuff is new to me! I could take a chance on a salvage but that sounds like a gamble...


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

I was watching this one to get a feel for the triplex prices for next year but holy cow this is crazy.


----------



## smusgrav (Oct 31, 2018)

2 years ago they had an auction in February/march time period. The prices were not as crazy then. I agree this year it is really high. $3.4K for a used golf cart plus premiums/Taxes and transportation that's just silly.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

$2,100 - $1,400 for the 2016 Toro GM1000's. There was no bidding onsite for the first mower prebid at $2,100 which means they were overpriced for the wholesale/resale buyers. However, I would much rather have the 2016 Toro GM1000 over a new Swardman.

A newer mower means less maintenance and more mowing enjoyment!

Congrats to all who purchased one! :thumbup:


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Quite the joke on the pricing. Yowza!


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

I picked up a Jacobsen Eclipse for $130. Hopefully i don't regret it


----------



## woodlands_dad (Oct 26, 2020)

Grrrr...placed what I thought was the winning bid on a 180b for $425 only to have them say I must have placed mine simultaneously to another bidder. It never gave me another opportunity to bid once my bid was locked in. In other words, I was super excited only to find out I didn't get anything((


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

woodlands_dad said:


> Grrrr...placed what I thought was the winning bid on a 180b for $425 only to have them say I must have placed mine simultaneously to another bidder. It never gave me another opportunity to bid once my bid was locked in. In other words, I was super excited only to find out I didn't get anything((


I also bid on one of the 180b's but my max was like 400.00, you didn't lose to me. I bid on a salvage 180b for like 75.00, we'll see if I win. I tend to buy the fixer uppers, I like the challenge of bringing salvage equipment back to life.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Omalawn said:


> Those walking greens mowers without a reel assembly are tempting, does anybody where you could buy the reel or would that get pricey? Forgive my ignorance, being in the cool season area all this reel stuff is new to me! I could take a chance on a salvage but that sounds like a gamble...


There is a really nice JD 220 on EBay in Springfield Missouri for $625, it's an older unit but looks really clean. Not sure how much of a drive that is for you but the mower looks well kept and from a course.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> $2,100 - $1,400 for the 2016 Toro GM1000's. There was no bidding onsite for the first mower prebid at $2,100 which means they were overpriced for the wholesale/resale buyers. However, I would much rather have the 2016 Toro GM1000 over a new Swardman.
> 
> A newer mower means less maintenance and more mowing enjoyment!
> 
> Congrats to all who purchased one! :thumbup:


Have my bid in on a salvage JD 180b, maybe another Jimbeckel John Deere restoration thread in my future?


----------



## cro716 (Aug 31, 2020)

chadh said:


> I picked up a Jacobsen Eclipse for $130. Hopefully i don't regret it


I'm pretty sure I was the only other person to place a bid on that one but I was at the gym and my internet cut out and by the time I reconnected it was over. Hopefully it works out for you.


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

cro716 said:


> chadh said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up a Jacobsen Eclipse for $130. Hopefully i don't regret it
> ...


It will be my back up to my GM1000. I may not keep it. Where are you located?


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm looking at the pair of SISIS verticutters. Not sure what they'll ultimately go for. I can't find too much info on them, but they might be worth the gamble for me as I'm just 3 hours away from the auction.

Late notice but anything horror stories about these?


----------



## cro716 (Aug 31, 2020)

chadh said:


> cro716 said:
> 
> 
> > chadh said:
> ...


Im just outside St. Louis.


----------



## Omalawn (Oct 25, 2020)

chadh said:


> I picked up a Jacobsen Eclipse for $130. Hopefully i don't regret it


I saw that, pretty good price! I was tempted to bid but told my wife I was just going to watch and feel it out for next year's. I'd be interested in an update once you get it delivered!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

If anyone comes to the realization that you purchased a $400 John Deere 220E WITHOUT a reel cutting unit, I would consider having Weeks sell it at the next auction. I wouldn't want to pay for those missing parts! :shock: :? :lol:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> If anyone comes to the realization that you purchased a $400 John Deere 220E WITHOUT a reel cutting unit, I would consider having Weeks sell it at the next auction. I wouldn't want to pay for those missing parts! :shock: :? :lol:


Right? Some of those were $500+ and THEN you have to go find a single QA5 and basket to add to it?

Whiskey Tango over. :roll:


----------



## Ajayk (Nov 15, 2020)

chadh said:


> I picked up a Jacobsen Eclipse for $130. Hopefully i don't regret it


I got a jacobsen eclipse 2 but i paid much more (350) and have a trailer also along with that that i don't need . with all done it may end up costing 700 with shipping and fees.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Ajayk said:


> chadh said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up a Jacobsen Eclipse for $130. Hopefully i don't regret it
> ...


Hopefully cheap shipping, because at 350, you've got over 100 more in fees and tax.

I saw one or two jacobsen mowers I put down 350 on and then retracted them. Totally forgot about the auction. Im close enough a smooth drive thru pecan and cotton fields with the roof open snd the music playing would be a welcomed morning ride. I just can't believe how much stuff was going for. People trying to capitalize for sure, and it's only going to increase for homeowners. Reel mowing, or commercial mowers are going to be in high demand no doubt.


----------



## mower_go_meow (Nov 13, 2020)

Thanks to this forum I discovered this auction. Going to give reel mowing a try next season. Since it'll be a 13hr roundtrip from NC I made sure to pick up two mowers to make the trip worth it. Super excited for my GM1000 and JD220c. Hoping everyone got good deals! Saw some things go for cheap.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

mower_go_meow said:


> Thanks to this forum I discovered this auction. Going to give reel mowing a try next season. Since it'll be a 13hr roundtrip from NC I made sure to pick up two mowers to make the trip worth it. Super excited for my GM1000 and JD220c. Hoping everyone got good deals! Saw some things go for cheap.


What did you think went for cheap, by chance?

I glanced around for a while but nothing was a real bargain. If I had moved already a few of the ride on triplex mowers seemed somewhat decent for what I saw, but again of questionable order all told. Ultimately there is a reason they end up at this place.

Good luck and welcome to reel mowing, it's a blast! Enjoy the drive. It's pretty boring honestly, unless you've never seen the old south, and this time of year it'll be pretty bare.


----------



## mower_go_meow (Nov 13, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> mower_go_meow said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to this forum I discovered this auction. Going to give reel mowing a try next season. Since it'll be a 13hr roundtrip from NC I made sure to pick up two mowers to make the trip worth it. Super excited for my GM1000 and JD220c. Hoping everyone got good deals! Saw some things go for cheap.
> ...


A few 180b went for around 300 and looked to be in decent shape. The bobcat zero turn for 700 didn't seem so bad either. But this is all hoping nothing needs much work which is never the case. Although I will agree that somethings just went way too high. If it's for resale I'd be curious to see what profit margins people are thinking they'll see.

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Jayray (Aug 8, 2018)

What did the Toro 1000's end up selling for? I guess you can't see the price now that the auction is over? I remember those going for as cheap as $75 a few years back. Anyone know why the prices were so high this year?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Jayray said:


> What did the Toro 1000's end up selling for? I guess you can't see the price now that the auction is over? I remember those going for as cheap as $75 a few years back. Anyone know why the prices were so high this year?


----------



## Jayray (Aug 8, 2018)

uts said:


> Jayray said:
> 
> 
> > What did the Toro 1000's end up selling for? I guess you can't see the price now that the auction is over? I remember those going for as cheap as $75 a few years back. Anyone know why the prices were so high this year?


Wow, that is kind of crazy. I'm glad I didn't plan my day around the auction. Those prices are hard to believe.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Jayray said:


> I remember those going for as cheap as $75 a few years back. Anyone know why the prices were so high this year?


TLF is barely shy of 12k members! You should blame @Ware for infecting all of us with his reel low virus.  Him and @wardconnor are both responsible for driving up the cost of the Toros!


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

2500 e cuts went as high as 9.5k. Guess who i can blame that on?


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

uts said:


> Jayray said:
> 
> 
> > What did the Toro 1000's end up selling for? I guess you can't see the price now that the auction is over? I remember those going for as cheap as $75 a few years back. Anyone know why the prices were so high this year?


Interesting. I didn't see these. I saw one of the other 1000's go for $2100. 1600 is still way up there imo for an auction mower.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

ZachUA said:


> uts said:
> 
> 
> > Jayray said:
> ...


$1,600 auction price is a $2k machine before transportation expenses. And the machine is AS-IS, no warranty. Maybe, maaaaybe, if I was standing there and able to inspect the unit and test run it before bidding. That would also save the 5% internet buyers premium. But I would have to be confident in the condition of the rest of the unit before going that high.

I have no idea what the wholesale used equipment market is like right now. But at some of these prices, it looks like courses might have been buying a few of these units direct for use. That usually means equipment budgets got slashed this year. :lol:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

ZachUA said:


> uts said:
> 
> 
> > Jayray said:
> ...


$1,600 auction price is a $2k machine before transportation expenses. And the machine is AS-IS, no warranty. Maybe, maaaaybe, if I was standing there and able to inspect the unit and test run it before bidding. That would also save the 5% internet buyers premium. But I would have to be confident in the condition of the rest of the unit before going that high.

I have no idea what the wholesale used equipment market is like right now. But at some of these prices, it looks like courses might have been buying a few of these units direct for use. That usually means equipment budgets got slashed this year. :lol:


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

With the uptick in golf this year due to covid, I wonder if course budgets allow more purchases from these wholesalers whichd drives demand.. not sure


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I couldn't believe the prices either. Between the high price, premium, internet fee in addition to skidding/shipping for an as-is machine there was absolutely no sane way to proceed.

It was fun to teach my kids about auctioneering and the art of the auction chant. Many laughs were had by all. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pJF4GUpk-E


----------



## shannonwde (Dec 9, 2020)

Would anyone who bought a Jacobsen eclipse 2 from the weeks auction be intersted in selling their grass catcher. Of course I would buy the only one without it and I havent been able to find them eaisly. I would rather not have to make one. 
Thanks,


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

Shannon, 
I bought an eclipse. Are they interchangable? Youre pretty close to me..


----------



## DEW75 (Sep 25, 2020)

waltonereed said:


> DEW75 said:
> 
> 
> > waltonereed said:
> ...


Did you receive your baroness yet?


----------



## waltonereed (Aug 16, 2020)

DEW75 said:


> waltonereed said:
> 
> 
> > DEW75 said:
> ...


Got it yesterday. Gonna post pics tomorrow. It's been too cold to clean it up!


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

Anyone else heading to pick up at weeks tomorrow?


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

Got the eclipse home today. Spent all afternoon figuring out how to start this thing without a key but it runs like a top. Just need to figure out how to get to the mechanics mode to back lap it. Also need to get some more seed so this green will fill in


----------



## Tx_Ag19 (Dec 13, 2020)

Howdy! 
I am new to the Lawn Forum, but I recently purchased one of the toro flex 1800 mowers from this auction. Haven't picked it up yet since I am in TX, but have plans to get it here around the new year.

One thing I wanted to ask is what everyone thinks about the value of my purchase. The flex 1800 has 900ish hours on it, turf groomer and a new reel. Purchase price including the fees is $800.


----------



## Jayray (Aug 8, 2018)

Tx_Ag19 said:


> Howdy!
> I am new to the Lawn Forum, but I recently purchased one of the toro flex 1800 mowers from this auction. Haven't picked it up yet since I am in TX, but have plans to get it here around the new year.
> 
> One thing I wanted to ask is what everyone thinks about the value of my purchase. The flex 1800 has 900ish hours on it, turf groomer and a new reel. Purchase price including the fees is $800.


From watching these auctions for a couple years the flexes always went for cheap (you could get them for under $100). Maybe these prices are the new norm. How much did the other ones go for?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Tx_Ag19 said:


> Howdy!
> I am new to the Lawn Forum, but I recently purchased one of the toro flex 1800 mowers from this auction. Haven't picked it up yet since I am in TX, but have plans to get it here around the new year.
> 
> One thing I wanted to ask is what everyone thinks about the value of my purchase. The flex 1800 has 900ish hours on it, turf groomer and a new reel. Purchase price including the fees is $800.


Salvage, older Flex 21's with the Kawasaki engine may have gone cheap. However, the transport wheels alone will cost you more than $100.

Most Flex 2100's with the Subaru engine have gone for more than what most of the JD 220E's sold in past auctions. On 8/19/18 there was a 2016 Toro Flex 2120 that sold for $2,200 before taxes/fees/shipping. (An extreme high priced example)

Typically, a 26" mower commands the highest price due to people wanting wide stripes. So, there's less demand for 18" mowers and typically the prices are cheaper.

Regarding the value of your purchase, its all subjective. You won't find one of those at your Toro dealer (ProTurf) for $650.


----------



## Tx_Ag19 (Dec 13, 2020)

Jayray said:


> Tx_Ag19 said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy!
> ...


Most of the flex models went between 450-1K depending on hours and conditions.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I'd say if you think it was worth it, then it's about expected on price.

If you've been around for a bit snd seen the price hikes, some would say that was in the upper 2/3rds of the range, but looks mostly clean. The flexes arent the most sought after due to the HOC limits for some homeowners but they are great mowers.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Tx_Ag19 said:


> Howdy!
> I am new to the Lawn Forum, but I recently purchased one of the toro flex 1800 mowers from this auction. Haven't picked it up yet since I am in TX, but have plans to get it here around the new year.
> 
> One thing I wanted to ask is what everyone thinks about the value of my purchase. The flex 1800 has 900ish hours on it, turf groomer and a new reel. Purchase price including the fees is $800.


It's a good value if you think it was. That's all that matters.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

What is the max hoc on those flex 2100's?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

ZachUA said:


> What is the max hoc on those flex 2100's?


.5 inches max HOC without the kit.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Actually 19/64 (.300) without kit.

.500 is with kit.

https://media.toro.com/CatalogDocuments/Product%20Literature/GR%20Flex%20Sell%20Sheet.pdf


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

ZachUA said:


> What is the max hoc on those flex 2100's?





FATC1TY said:


> ZachUA said:
> 
> 
> > What is the max hoc on those flex 2100's?
> ...


I think the HoC Kit and the Groomer are mutually exclusive as well. If I remember correctly.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Bombers said:


> Actually 19/64 (.300) without kit.
> 
> .500 is with kit.
> 
> https://media.toro.com/CatalogDocuments/Product%20Literature/GR%20Flex%20Sell%20Sheet.pdf


High Height-of-Cut Kit
Greensmaster® DPA Reel Mowers
Model No. 120-9600

According to Form No. 3390-822 Rev A, the max HOC is 0.75"+ with the kit.


----------



## Backyardigans (Nov 20, 2020)

+1 Also, to mention with my search. You won't be able to use the groomer attachment with the High HOC Kit. So, it will be a useless factor for you.


----------



## StanMI (Aug 18, 2020)

How does shipping work from this auction ? Is it something you have to set up in advance or is it figured into the fees somehow.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

StanMI said:


> How does shipping work from this auction ? Is it something you have to set up in advance or is it figured into the fees somehow.


Shipping is 100% on you. They will release it to a shipper, I think they might even help palletize( and charge for it )and offer places to contact but past that, it's not included at all.


----------



## Backyardigans (Nov 20, 2020)

StanMI said:


> How does shipping work from this auction ? Is it something you have to set up in advance or is it figured into the fees somehow.


The Weeks auction will charge you $50 bucks to palletize and they offer two shipping companies listed:

JAX Logistics, Inc.
Vernon Craft
Office: (843) 235-9993
Email: [email protected]

Fr8 Management Logistics
Mark Caruthers
Office: (352) 399-6888
Cell: (352) 303-0561
Email: [email protected]

There are other shipping companies that other people on this forum have gone through such as FreightCenter and Uship


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Bombers said:


> Actually 19/64 (.300) without kit.
> 
> .500 is with kit.
> 
> https://media.toro.com/CatalogDocuments/Product%20Literature/GR%20Flex%20Sell%20Sheet.pdf


Max HOC on my 2014 Flex 2100 is .67" without the kit using an acugage to check.

I cut at .55" regularly with no issues.

Just make sure you adjust the FOC gears and you're good to go.


----------



## Bobbyhill4x4 (Mar 4, 2021)

I was just visiting Weeks picking up some equipment and seen numerous Jacobsen grass catchers laying around. I would give this a call and see what they want for one.


----------



## Jack2012 (Jan 31, 2021)

Do Weeks only have have their annual turf equipment auction or do they have have other auctions throughout the year?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Jack2012 said:


> Do Weeks only have have their annual turf equipment auction or do they have have other auctions throughout the year?


They have several a year - and sometimes in other locations.


----------



## Danimin420 (Apr 24, 2021)

I just picked up a flex 2100 and it's hoc is set at .865 WITH the groomer attachment. This was accomplished by adding shims to the rear roller assembly of the cutting head. I was pleasantly suprised and won't be adjusting anything at the moment just gonna run it.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Danimin420 said:


> I just picked up a flex 2100 and it's hoc is set at .865 WITH the groomer attachment. This was accomplished by adding shims to the rear roller assembly of the cutting head. I was pleasantly suprised and won't be adjusting anything at the moment just gonna run it.


Photos please?


----------

